# Blue Groove Charity Mountain Bike Ride Sunday October 23, 2011



## MR. evil (Oct 16, 2011)

This is cross posted from BikeRag & MTBR. I have done this ride 3 of the last 4 years and its always a good time. 



Blue Groove Charity Mountain Bike Fun Ride (Benefiting Shriners Hospitals For Children)
Pioneer Valley NEMBA
Sunday, October 23, 2011
Robinson State Park (Parking is OUTSIDE the park. See below.)
This event is not to be missed!!!

The cause is great! The riding is great! And it is just a very fun atmosphere!

Last year we had a HUGE crowd and we are expecting even more this year!!! This event has been growing since it's inception in 07. Tell all your friends!
Come on out and join us! and please help SPREAD THE WORD!!!
=====================================
Think Kingdom Trails of Southern New England! (on a smaller scale) Fun loops that are not overly technical or hilly. Fast, Flowy and Fun! MTB specific single track.

Come on out for some great Fall riding and a great cause! The primped trails make this an event not to be missed! The trails of Robinson are perfect for ALL abilities! The faster you go, the more exciting they get!

What: The BLUE GROOVE!!! Fun Ride (Self guided, arrowed loops)
When: October 23, 2011 Registration 9-10am All riders off by 10:15
Where: Armory Drive, Agawam, Ma (Location is outside of the park.)
Suggested Donation: $10 (More is better, less is ok too) Aluminum donations will also be welcomed.

Three arrowed loops:
Beginner - approx 4-5 miles
Intermediate - approx 12 miles
Advanced - approx 20 miles
Groups/led rides leave at 9:30 (hopefully at each level)

There are no facilities this time of year, so please plan accordingly.

Parking and Registration will be at Shea’s Field. Armory Drive, off Maynard Street, Agawam.

Directions: I-91 North or South, to 57 West for 1.2 miles - First exit for Main St (RT-159) - go 1.3 miles and the road turns into (RT-147/Springfield St.) (Landmark: Dunkin Donuts) go 0.7 miles (Landmark: CVS) and bear right up the hill onto North St – Second right onto Maynard – First right onto Armory – Armory is only a tenth of a mile long and runs directly into the parking lot for Shea’s field.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll be there for sure! This years event will be my third and each one is better than the last.


----------

